# Bad URL in "Paid Subscription Expiry Notice" email



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The URL that comes with the "Paid Subscription Expiry Notice" email doesn't seem to work...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscriptions.php

It comes up with a message saying:

$bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1.Is your account awaiting activation? If you did not receive the activation e-mail after you registered, or changed your e-mail address, please CLICK HERE to request it to be resent to you. (Check your SPAM filters.)

2.Your e-mail address is not correct, or not valid, and you need to change it. Please CLICK HERE to enter into the USER CP area and update your e-mail address. (We suspend the account if so much e-mail bounces back. Spam filters? Old Address? ISP Blocking AVS Mail?)

3.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

4.The administrator may have disabled your account for abuse.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for passing this on, I will investigate.


----------

